# October in Cancun?



## GregT (Oct 6, 2011)

All,

TripAdvisor suggests that 8 days out of the month have rain -- and talks about afternoon rain too.  A quick TUG search had only one report -- and the TUGger says they say lots of rain.

Hurricane risk aside, can others comment on Cancun in October?   I'm trying to arrange my 2012 Fall trip and that bulk bank in II for Westin Lagunamar is so tempting....I have been looking for an opportunity to visit there anyway....

But wondering if I'll be indoor the whole time..........Please advise and thanks!


----------



## GregT (Oct 8, 2011)

Well....

I'm passing on Cancun....weather.com shows lots of significant variability.

Weather.com, next 10 days (from October 8 2011):

3 days of T-Storms, 30% chance of rain
3 days of Sunny skies, 20% chance
4 days of Showers

So........not worth it considering good alternatives exist...too bad, that bulk bank was tempting (and now I know why)!

Just passing along the info to document the data in case someone else has same question.

Best,

Greg


----------



## ilene13 (Oct 8, 2011)

We go to Cancun in April and November.  The weather always shows about a 30 percent chance of rain.  We rarely have any.


----------



## catwgirl (Oct 8, 2011)

I did two weeks in October a couple of years ago.  We had brief rain a couple of times.  We also had some humidity, but I would do it again.


----------



## GregT (Oct 10, 2011)

This doesn't look bad at all...... I'll update a few times to document for some future thread surfer....


Detailed Forecast
Text Forecast

Monday October 10
Today
 Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High near 90F. Winds light and variable.

Tonight
 Partly cloudy. Chance of a shower or thunderstorm through the evening. Low 64F. Winds light and variable.

Tuesday October 11
Day
 Intervals of clouds and sunshine. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High near 90F. Winds light and variable.
Night
 Partly cloudy skies. Chance of a shower or thunderstorm through the evening. Low 66F. Winds light and variable.
Wednesday October 12

Mix of sun and clouds. Highs in the upper 80s and lows in the upper 60s.

Thursday October 13
Isolated thunderstorms. Highs in the upper 80s and lows in the upper 60s.

Friday October 14
Isolated thunderstorms. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the upper 60s.

Saturday October 15
Scattered thunderstorms possible. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the upper 60s.

Sunday October 16
Scattered thunderstorms. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the upper 60s.

Monday October 17
Showers possible. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the upper 60s.

Tuesday October 18
Showers possible. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the upper 60s.

Wednesday October 19
Chance of showers. Highs in the low 80s and lows in the upper 60s.


----------



## malyons (Oct 10, 2011)

I went last September and the October before that.  Our experience has been that yes, the forecast may show a chance of rain each day, but what we've seen is that when it does show up, it's a quick shower, and then it's gone.  always seems like by the time you pack stuff up and head for cover, the rain has already come and gone.  this is just our experience, but the october trip i mentioned we didn't get rained out a single day.  Think we lost one day to rain late last september, which we just spent at the mall across the street from the Westin you're looking at


----------



## post-it (Oct 13, 2011)

Stayed at the Royal Caribbean last September and we were very pleasantly surprised by the nice weather.  Every online weather report showed thunder storms every day.  I also logged onto the web cam for the resort and it looked questionable.  Now I wonder if it was the angle of the camera for the  web cam.


----------



## GregT (Oct 13, 2011)

Recording for posterity.....

Detailed Forecast
Text Forecast

Thursday October 13

Today
 Partly cloudy with a slight chance of thunderstorms. High 83F. Winds light and variable. Chance of rain 30%.
Tonight
 Some clouds with the chance of a couple showers developing overnight. Low 67F. Winds light and variable. Chance of rain 30%.

Friday October 14
Day
 Variable clouds with scattered thunderstorms. High 84F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.

Night
 Scattered thunderstorms in the evening, mainly cloudy late with a few showers. Low 68F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.

Saturday October 15
Thundershowers. Highs in the low 80s and lows in the upper 60s. Watching the tropics.

Sunday October 16
Thundershowers. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the upper 60s. Watching the tropics.

Monday October 17
Thundershowers. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the upper 60s. Watching the tropics.

Tuesday October 18
Cloudy with showers and thunderstorms.. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the upper 60s.

Wednesday October 19
Scattered thunderstorms. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the upper 60s.

Thursday October 20
Scattered thunderstorms possible. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the upper 60s.

Friday October 21
Partly cloudy. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the upper 60s.

Saturday October 22
Showers possible. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the mid 60s.


----------



## GregT (Oct 22, 2011)

Final October weather report....I hope this helps somebody some day!

Saturday October 22
Today
 Variable clouds with scattered showers. High 79F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
Tonight
 Variable clouds with a chance of showers. Low 64F. Winds light and variable. Chance of rain 30%.

Sunday October 23
Day
 Partly cloudy with isolated thunderstorms possible. High 77F. Winds NNW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%.

Night
 Partly to mostly cloudy skies with a few showers possible. Low 64F. Winds light and variable. Chance of rain 30%.

Monday October 24
Some sun with a few showers possible. Highs in the upper 70s and lows in the upper 60s. 

Tuesday October 25
Windy, chance of showers. Highs in the low 80s and lows in the upper 60s. 

Wednesday October 26
Windy, showers with a few rumbles of thunder. Highs in the low 80s and lows in the upper 60s. 

Thursday October 27
Windy with thunderstorms in the area. Highs in the mid 80s and lows in the upper 60s. 

Friday October 28
Windy, a few thunderstorms possible. Highs in the low 80s and lows in the mid 60s. 

Saturday October 29
Scattered thunderstorms. Highs in the low 80s and lows in the mid 60s. 

Sunday October 30
A few thunderstorms possible. Highs in the low 80s and lows in the mid 60s.

Monday October 31
Clouds giving way to sun . Highs in the low 80s and lows in the mid 60s.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey, Greg -- we're going to Riviera Maya next year, checking in Oct. 20. What do you guess the weather will be like? I appreciate your research!

Dave


----------



## mbeach89 (Oct 22, 2011)

I went to Cancun in August *once*....  HOT !!!

I would definitely put up with a 30% chance of showers in October vs. that H-E double hockey sticks!


----------



## GregT (Oct 24, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Hey, Greg -- we're going to Riviera Maya next year, checking in Oct. 20. What do you guess the weather will be like? I appreciate your research!
> 
> Dave



Dave, 

It sure sounds pretty good (and I agree with the other poster, mbeach) that 30% chance of rain probably scares people off, but shouldn't.  I'm thinking hard about still going to Cancun next October because I want to visit the Westin and this is a great opportunity.

Please let us know how Riviera Maya was (and how the weather was) -- and maybe we'll be there at the same time and we'll have a cocktail together?

Best,

Greg


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2011)

GregT said:


> Dave,
> 
> It sure sounds pretty good (and I agree with the other poster, mbeach) that 30% chance of rain probably scares people off, but shouldn't.  I'm thinking hard about still going to Cancun next October because I want to visit the Westin and this is a great opportunity.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a plan!  For me, a 30% chance of rain is nothing.  I live north of Seattle, where people don't tan - they RUST!  

Dave


----------

